

Ask HN: Is passpack inaccessible for you too? - iqonik

Right now I can login but it says my packing key is incorrect - I am 99% sure it isn&#x27;t. Is this happening for anyone else?
======
sjs382
Yes, I'm getting the same errors. Twitter search is usually a good resource
for events like this:

[https://twitter.com/search?q=passpack&src=typd&vertical=defa...](https://twitter.com/search?q=passpack&src=typd&vertical=default&f=tweets)

~~~
iqonik
Ah thanks! Good to know it isn't just me. I did check their Twitter acc. but
didn't think to search for some reason.

------
bobbykostadinov
Same here - no response form them as far as I can see.

------
iqonik
Working for me now.

